# Best shot in your Photo Library... GO!



## ehMax

You HAVE to pick thee best shot you have in your library and post it here. 

Hard to pick, but I always loved this random shot. Yours truly after a day dressed up as a blueman for Halloween:


----------



## i4detail

Easy Enough:

Nothing. 

I have no photos in iPhoto. 

Now, if you were to ask about my *Lightroom* library, it'd be much harder...


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## SINC

I won't say these are my best three, but they are the favourite three shots I have taken:


----------



## rgray

​


----------



## The Doug

Can't pick just one... so here's a couple of shots which I am rather fond of, from my iWebsite.


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here are two as I could not choose.


----------



## ehMax

i4detail said:


> Easy Enough:
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I have no photos in iPhoto.
> 
> Now, if you were to ask about my *Lightroom* library, it'd be much harder...


I changed the title to simply Photo library.  Now everyone can play.


----------



## ehMax

Beautiful shots everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## Macfury

Here are three shots currently in my iPhoto library. The tech shot is the steam pumps at the Buffalo, NY waterworks.


----------



## imobile

*Mr Mayor.... a Coup? What happened to 'my' squirrel out on a limb?*



ehMax said:


> I changed the title to simply Photo library.  Now everyone can play.



I began the THREE rather than THEE .....and was post #3.
Seems my 'little' photo essay on going on on a limb, branching out in Life, hath been deleted?

Or a big owl swallowed my little 'rodents'?


imobile

([email protected])


----------



## Cliffy

I always liked this photo.


----------



## machael

not _the best_ but one I wanted to share


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster




----------



## chas_m

*Cruel and unusual punishment!*

I simply cannot decide what my single "best" shot in my iPhoto library is, I'm pleased to say I have a lot of good ones.

I'll use this post to put the one I'm most proud of recently, and a separate post to put in the top three of my favourites over the last year.

This one was shot in Beacon Hill Park in Victoria, and proves the lesson that "good things come to those who wait." It's hard to get a shot that doesn't have any people in it when you have a nice day, but the REALLY tricky part was getting my wife to lure the DUCKS out of the shot ...


----------



## chas_m

*Three Other Good Ones*

I've been lucky enough to get to do some travel in my first year here, which leads me to introduce the first of my "three runners up." This was taken from the 95th floor of the John Hancock Building in Chicago. If you look closely you can see some "glass" reflections, but I've opted not to Photoshop them away. This was a very tricky shot to get without a tripod, as you obviously cannot use the flash and thus can't steady the camera. I took the least "shaky" shot, did some HDR work on it and voila.











Next up is a great sunset I grabbed while visiting Long Beach Resort (in between Tofino and Ucluelet). Right on the freakin' Pacific, this is as far "west" as I've ever been. Maybe those cloud formations are more common out here, but this Eastern kid had never seen anything quite like them.











Finally, a picture not taken by me but OF me, by my wife. It was my second (and her first) visit to Victoria, when we decided we would move here (we did so less than a year later), so this is a 2007 picture of me showing our friends back in Florida exactly where we were.

(shot with a POS early digital camera, so excuse the poor quality)


----------



## bmovie

Here are a few of my shots this past fall.

Love this thread


----------



## Macfury

I took this photo of a guy standing near a map in Victoria in 2007 .


----------



## rgray

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## KC4

*Mother Natures Art - this morning*

I LOVE the Bee shot The Doug!:clap:


----------



## crawford

My current fav (and my iPhone wallpaper):


----------



## rgray

Nuthatch at feeder.


----------



## G-Mo

Golden jump


----------



## kps

My favourites:









*








*








*


----------



## imobile

*Look out ... chas_ m is coming for us!*



chas_m said:


> I simply cannot decide what my single "best" shot in my iPhoto library is, I'm pleased to say I have a lot of good ones.
> 
> I'll use this post to put the one I'm most proud of recently, and a separate post to put in the top three of my favourites over the last year.
> 
> This one was shot in Beacon Hill Park in Victoria, and proves the lesson that "good things come to those who wait." It's hard to get a shot that doesn't have any people in it when you have a nice day, but the REALLY tricky part was getting my wife to lure the DUCKS out of the shot ...
> 
> View attachment 7032



These were NOT 'shot' in Beacon Hill Park .... fleeing an imported Yank !


----------



## chas_m

KPS: Thanks for reminding me what an amateur I am. 

iMobile: yes, "shot" wasn't quite the right term was it? Sorry 'bout that.  Love that park tho.

G-Mo (and generally to everyone else who's put up photos): Great shot!


----------



## gwillikers

I can't post, I've hit my limit.


----------



## SINC

gwillikers said:


> I can't post, I've hit my limit.
> 
> View attachment 7072


This happens to me frequently. I simply go into the menu and erase the oldest half and soldier on.


----------



## DempsyMac

gwillikers said:


> I can't post, I've hit my limit.
> 
> View attachment 7072


I use a drop box account for all my attachments, and it does not tie me to any one place to put stuff, also if for any reason there is something that I need/want to remove I remove it from one spot and it is gone from everywhere.


----------



## wonderings

Shot just outside Buckingham Palace, a little colour touchup in photoshop.











a side street Oxford England


















In a small village called Greatham in the UK.









A picture I took from an old Israeli tank looking out to Lebanon


----------



## Zoiks

My Dog Maggie. Sure love her.


----------



## Pika

Banana republic.


----------



## MacGenius24

I found one!


----------



## DR Hannon

These are mine, hope you likehttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gifhttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gifhttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gifhttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## ScanMan

Caledon Ontario, last October.


----------



## ScanMan

A sunrise on the swim raft is a great way to start the day.


----------



## ScanMan

Sure, let's go fishing you said...

(Sorry folks, last one)


----------



## imobile

*Wanna swim... sure ... come on in*



ScanMan said:


> A sunrise on the swim raft is a great way to start the day.



Tis a nice day for a little plunge ....


----------



## ScanMan

imobile said:


> Tis a nice day for a little plunge ....


Bwahahahah...we could use a couple of those bad boys at the cottage to control the cormorants and Canada geese.


----------



## Randi Scott

*A picture and a link to my iWeb site with more*

1 cup of coffee, no cream, no sugar.

Sorry, all I had was instant

My iWeb Photo Site: Photos


----------



## Niteshooter

My signature photograph










One of my favourite moments










Just like it...​


----------



## DempsyMac

Randi Scott said:


> 1 cup of coffee, no cream, no sugar.
> 
> Sorry, all I had was instant


Amazing shot!

Well done


----------



## jradecki

*Winter cottage weekend*

I'll try and remember to update this with summer pics....


----------



## Cale262

one I took...









one my wife took...


----------



## DDKD726

1 - A butterfly in our backyard:

2 - The bridge at New River Gorge in Virgina

3 - Sunset Myrtle Beach, South Carolina


----------



## lreynolds

Our son








Our daughter (my wife took this, but I told her to  )


----------



## IllusionX

mine..

sunset at 3/4 way to the top of Mont-Tremblant, used an old Casio Exlim point and shot camera with manual settings.


----------



## keebler27

DDKD726 said:


> 1 - A butterfly in our backyard:
> 
> 2 - The bridge at New River Gorge in Virgina
> 
> 3 - Sunset Myrtle Beach, South Carolina


as soon as I saw #3, i knew it was MB. I believe I was right near that spot on march break 08.


----------



## CubaMark

Two of mine (a desert tree at La Quemada, Zacatecas, México; Jazz the Border Collie framed by tree) and one taken many moons ago by my uncle of his father, at Tidnish beach or Pugwash beach, Nova Scotia, circa 1969.


----------



## ScanMan

CubaMark said:


> ...one taken many moons ago by my uncle of his father, at Tidnish beach or Pugwash beach, Nova Scotia, circa 1969.


Like that one a lot.


----------



## keebler27

CubaMark said:


> Two of mine (a desert tree at La Quemada, Zacatecas, México; Jazz the Border Collie framed by tree) and one taken many moons ago by my uncle of his father, at Tidnish beach or Pugwash beach, Nova Scotia, circa 1969.


love the lines of symmetry in #2 with the dog behind the tree.


----------



## CubaMark

Yeah - shame about the picnic table in the background... a bit distracting.

The shot of uncle Frank Sumara on the beach is one of my favourites. His son, Ronnie Sumara, was an avid photographer back in the 1960s. He served in Frobisher Bay and along the Dewline as a meteorologist, and has some fabulous shots of the Canadian north. The hard part is convincing him that the pics are any good... fortunately, most of his work was done with slide film, and stored well, so one day maybe I'll arrange a showing of his work...


----------



## ScanMan

CubaMark said:


> He served in Frobisher Bay and along the Dewline as a meteorologist, and has some fabulous shots of the Canadian north... fortunately, most of his work was done with slide film, and stored well, so one day maybe I'll arrange a showing of his work...


They sound great. I can see them already...


----------



## MacPhoto

*One of many "Best Shots"*

One of many "Best Shots". It's hard to pick a favorite... this is my favorite at
the moment, as I shot it last week.


----------



## ahMEmon

I'm very new to photography, but I got an amazing pancake lens for my Olympus e510. So far, this is one of my favourites but as my collection grows, I'll post more...


----------



## DempsyMac

great shot!!!


----------



## can.rules

My signature photo:


----------



## Froggy-san

Here are a few of my favs.


Spartacus Prime:










A couple of self portraits:


----------



## ReggeeD

Not sure if it's my best. Or even that good. But I like it! 

http://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## danalicious

One of my not-so-recent faves.


----------



## chriswtburke

heres 2 of my favs...

Taken with a Nikon D50 with a 50mm f.18









Taken with an iPhone 3g, only edit was done in CameraBag iPhone app


----------



## vfr

Three shots (from hundreds) taken at the Grand Canyon in the middle of this February (brrr!) with my trusty Nikon D80:




























Sunsets and sunrises are unbelievable. The camera does not do them justice.


----------



## vfr

Desert Museum Wildlife (just outside of old Tucson, Arizona)


----------



## Carter

Took this a few years ago while in NY City on top of the Empire State Building.

The Higher Res found HERE shows better detail.










And I guess I'll include one of me while on was on top of the Empire State Building 










Now with the below image, please keep a secret as I do not want my true identity to get out 










User from another fourm did this up


----------



## KC4

Cool pics Carter!

"You just don't get it. I'M not locked in here with YOU.....YOU'RE ALL locked in here with ME!"


----------



## CanadaRAM

Underground, London
iPhone photo in low light - exercise in holding VERY still
I like the associations it has for me - spent a month in England travelling around via train and tube - on my own, and visiting with members of the Macrumors forum.


----------



## ahMEmon

Taken with a Canon Rebel XSI with a 50mm ƒ1.8 lens at a friend's wedding reception. 

I am still a noob, but was plesantly surprised with the results.


----------



## wazzjazz

*Nice to feel the heat in Arizona*

It was really nice to feel some heat this summer in Arizona.


----------



## SINC

You sure that's Arizona? It sure looks like Utah's Monument Valley to me, located just north of the Utah / Arizona border. I was there this year too, pictured below. Note the startling resemblance to the three rock formations in the right side of my shot, taken in Utah.


----------



## wazzjazz

*Good Observation - Monument Valley lies on the Utah / Arizona border*

Monument Valley lies entirely within the Navajo Indian Reservation on the Utah/Arizona border; the state line passes through the most famous landmarks, which are concentrated around the border near the small settlement of Goulding. 

I am not entirely sure what side of the border I was on when I took that shot. 

Did you have a chance to go into the Reservation?


----------



## ScanMan

ahMEmon said:


> Taken with a Canon Rebel XSI with a 50mm ƒ1.8 lens at a friend's wedding reception.
> 
> I am still a noob, but was plesantly surprised with the results.


Just worked a couple of my shots to death and they left me cold. No surprise they ended up looking worked over. Then I keep coming back to this little one of yours. Simple. Rich tones. Relaxing. It's great when something appears out of nowhere...the result of no visible effort at all. Nice eye, noob.


----------



## ahMEmon

Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Here's my recent favorite and my current desktop wallpaper...(high res). Its of Lake Manitoba at Delta Marsh


----------



## mc3251

A fave of mine from southern Vancouver Island


----------



## Jonmedic

Here are three that jump out of iPhoto for me. I have a few thousand so I may have to post a couple more times:clap:


----------



## Jonmedic

*Posting Pictures*

OK, that didn't work out like I planned. Is there a trick to posting pics here?? Like do I have to use photobucket or something. It may very well be my connection too. I'll try later from a faster connection.


----------



## MrD

this one isn't really that pretty of a photo, but it's just pure macage and I love it . Age of mythology LAN party with a Powermac G5, iBook G4, and a Cube (can't see it in the pic)


----------



## Lawrence

A few shots I took while visiting West Berlin, Germany in 1984,
The last shot is my favourite, It shows the "No mans land" and the West and East walls.











Although some of my newest photo's of the Southern Caribbean
are fast becoming favourites as well.



















I'm uploading the rest them to Flickr, Might take awhile, I have over 1100 to upload.

Dave


----------



## xopt1js

Amazing Pics everyone!


----------



## yamawho

We took this April 2008 in central Australia on vacation at sunrise ...


----------



## eshm.assist

wow these are pretty amazing photo gallery! and [email protected] of mythology lan party. AoM is very good game, i miss playing it


----------



## Jonmedic

[/URL][/IMG]

I took this one on my way to work one morning at around 0600 hrs. Just outside of Watrous Saskatchewan.


----------



## SoyMac

Heeeeeey ...


----------



## DR Hannon

A couple of pics from me.


----------



## RSGGSR

Here are my favs
I'm just a hack photographer, so no post processing


----------



## DempsyMac

wow that one with the boats at night is great!! No hack there!


----------



## ronnroxx

*Silence*

This is a photo I took of a closed drive-in that we found in Moosomin, Saskatchewan a few years ago. I entered this photo in a photo contest in the now defunct MacHome magazine hoping to at least have my photo printed as one of the runners up, and ended up winning first prize ;-)


----------



## raven2u

Great pictures!


----------



## DempsyMac

Just got back from a trip to the mountains, here are two panorama's that I took.


----------



## SINC

A friend of mine, with a simple point and shoot Canon, shot this rainbow over a field of Canaola near Nipawin, SK a couple of days back.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> A friend of mine, with a simple point and shoot Canon, shot this rainbow over a field of Canaola near Nipawin, SK a couple of days back.


excellent picture...miss the canola fields of Sask and Alberta...


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I went to visit my Sister in D.C in May, and we had a lot of fun visiting some of the museums such as both Air & Space museums. This is one of my favourite shots we took that week:










Feel free to check out the rest of my set:

National Air & Space Museum, D.C - a set on Flickr


----------



## SoyMac

Mechanicsville.


----------



## Stephanie

This is one of my favorite pics from the past year or so:



I took this picture in December 2009, from just outside my front door. I was using a Zeiss Ikon Nettar (60-year-old folding camera with 120 roll film); it was almost midnight, 60 second exposure at about f/22.

Another favorite:



This was taken with my homemade pinhole camera. It's a shot of my sister working at her cake decorating business. It also uses 120 roll film, with a pinhole that gives it a focal length of about 50mm and aperature of about f/168. The quality isn't great due to dust on the neg, but I love the fuzzy pinhole effect, plus the way my sister's motion sort of blurred her out while everything else remains steady.

Cheers!


----------



## BostonPro

wow!!


----------



## BostonPro

Macfury said:


> I took this photo of a guy standing near a map in Victoria in 2007 .


hahaha love it


----------



## BostonPro

MacPhoto said:


> One of many "Best Shots". It's hard to pick a favorite... this is my favorite at
> the moment, as I shot it last week.


Gorgeous, LOVE the coloring in this


----------

